# what frog should i get ???



## darth72au (Jan 28, 2009)

Im wanting to get some frogs but dont know which breed to get. the tank is small ( about 11 gallon but not that high 'bout 35 centimetres) so i dont think it is suitible for tree frogs. the vivarium is going to be my old gecko tank. so the breed cant be fully aquatic.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jan 28, 2009)

eastern dwarf tree frogs are good but can be touchy and hard to obtain.


----------



## darth72au (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks... what do you mean about 'touchy and hard to contain' what sort of care would i need to take with them. as i am going to be a first time frog owner


----------



## darth72au (Jan 29, 2009)

and would i be a ble to find some in vic???


----------



## shane14 (Jan 29, 2009)

I reckon juvy Magnifecent Green Tree frogs!


----------



## meshe1969 (Jan 29, 2009)

We can't keep Maggies in Vic.

The tank is too short for any tree frogs, maybe except something very small like a southern brown.
Have you have any experiences with keeping frogs?


----------



## fatfrog (Jan 29, 2009)

shane13 said:


> I reckon juvy Magnifecent Green Tree frogs!


 I can never fing any for sale and vic should be the best place to get a frog don't they sell them in pet stores there?and 35cm should be enough for 1 of most species frogs like a dainty tree frog, gillens tree frog and brown tree and no aussie tree frog fully aquatic


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Jan 29, 2009)

Southern Brown Tree Frogs, they don't need artificial heating as they're abundant in Pakky. 
Saw a fair few up there last week actually


----------



## cris (Jan 30, 2009)

You should be able to get various small tree frogs that are imported with bananas and stuff. http://frogs.org.au/vfg/features/lostfrogs.html


----------



## darth72au (Jan 31, 2009)

no frog experience at all. so something easy but colourfull and fairly active


----------

